# Budweiser Brew Masters Private Reserve



## Stogie Smoker (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw this at the liquor store today and thought I'd give it a shot. 

Anyone ever had it? Thoughts, opinions, suggestions?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I had last years. It was decent. Of course better than regular Bud or Bud Light. Had a slight vanilla taste too it. If I remeber right the alchol content is around 9%.


----------

